# will my bearded dragon be okay?



## tyrant963 (Oct 21, 2008)

A lady bug flew in my tank, and my beardie charged right at it and ate it >< 
Are lady bugs mildly poisonous to them?


----------



## JohnEDove (Oct 21, 2008)

Ladybugs are toxic to some animals but I doubt you will have a problem with only one being eaten. I have seen the box turtles in my outdoor enclosure eat them on occasion and the turtles never seem to show any signs of poisoning. That said I would advise against trying to include Ladybugs in your dietary choices for your Beardie as I am sure feeding them with regularity will harm your pet.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Oct 23, 2008)

I think ladybugs mostly rely on tasting terrible, maybe making the animal a little sick. 

You should go ahead and try to make your tank bug-proof, maybe get screen with smaller mesh or something. Not because of ladybugs (your lizard has probably figured out that they're not tasty snacks), but because if your tank is designed and/or placed such that bugs can randomly end up in the tank, you might get VERY unlucky and have a firefly zip in there. Even one of those can be fatal.


----------



## ShellsandScales (Oct 23, 2008)

A friend had some veiled chams mysteriously die. come to find out lady bugs were getting into their enclosure. I would be careful. One probably won't do much harm to a dragon but I would still be careful.


----------

